# First try with pearlex



## norman vandyke (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm using slow cure resin for now which needs no pressure to get rid of bubbles but takes days to harden. Used lavender and some other color called electric blue or something(looks white to me). Anyway, I think I poured them in too close proximity to the mold(I wanted more cloud-like forms). Wood used is a single piece of common lilac burl. I'll be getting a pressure tank in the future, so the process won't take so darn long.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2016)

Irrefutable beauty! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 28, 2016)

That is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2016)

That looks good Norm! So you just pour it in the mold and wait for it to cure? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks interesting Norm. I like the color...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 29, 2016)

Tony said:


> That looks good Norm! So you just pour it in the mold and wait for it to cure? Tony


Yep. Lol


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2016)

Could you give me details on product? I'd like to try casting but I don't have the space, time or money for the full-blown setup. Thanks! Tony


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 29, 2016)

Tony said:


> Could you give me details on product? I'd like to try casting but I don't have the space, time or money for the full-blown setup. Thanks! Tony


It's called clearcast. Found it at the local Michael's. Cheaper online though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks interesting Norm. I like the color...


I went with lavender because most lilac I've had exhibit lavender rings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Dec 29, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> It's called clearcast. Found it at the local Michael's. Cheaper online though.



I also see lots of people use Silmar 41.


----------



## norman vandyke (Dec 29, 2016)

jasonb said:


> I also see lots of people use Silmar 41.


I might have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2016)

jasonb said:


> I also see lots of people use Silmar 41.





norman vandyke said:


> I might have to try that. Thanks!


Colin uses it....

@Schroedc


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Colin uses it....
> 
> @Schroedc



I like Silmar, most of what I do is clear but you can add color and pigment.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Likewise love the Silmar. Very easy to work with.

Per directions about 45 minutes before it starts t get thick enough bubbles won't move in it. 2 hours it was set hard enough to remove from my mold. Colin has secret recipes for making it stay runny a whole lot longer!

Cheapest I've found it...

http://www.carbonfiberglass.com/Res...-41-Clear-Polyester-Casting-Resin-Gallon.html

It's plenty affordable there!!

And, they have a wide assortment of resins, epoxies, pigments, dies, etc. to chose from.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 4, 2017)

Norman, if you do make some more of these up, I would be interested in some. Smaller sizes than normal knife scales would work great. Something like 3/8thick by 1 1/2 by 3. Or anything you might come up with.

Neil


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2017)

That's awful... send it to me so I can endure the embarrassment for you. You should pack a lfrb with burl and place that in the middle, that way if the box breaks open you can avoid the ridicule of the USPS. 

You're welcome...



Looks great Norm!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 4, 2017)

Beautiful!! I love Lilac wood!! Usually has lavender streaks & smells sweet like lilacs when cutting it.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 4, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Norman, if you do make some more of these up, I would be interested in some. Smaller sizes than normal knife scales would work great. Something like 3/8thick by 1 1/2 by 3. Or anything you might come up with.
> 
> Neil


I need to save up for more resin right now but I'll keep you in mind for next time I do some casting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ordered some today from the link above...

1 gallon of Silmar - $35.00
Shipping to the office - $19.20

Thought that was kinda outrageous for shipping!!

So I looked at several other sites...
Found it for the same price; shipping was $30.60.
Went to the site Colin sent me to initially, Silmar was $2.50 more; shipping was a buck or two higher, although they are way closer to me.
Next site was $52 a gallon on the Silmar, I didn't even look at freight there.
E-Bay wouldn't pull up gallons, only quarts. 

So I said, "I wonder what happens if I add another gallon?"

2 gallons of Silmar - $70.00
Shipping to the Office - $22.80

Then I decided to just have it shipped to the house. I live a whole 3 1/2 miles from the office, but I am on a different mail route, with a different zip code.

2 gallons of Silmar $70.00
Shipping to my house - $27.32

I decided I'd pick my 2 gallons of Silmar up at the office! Unbelievable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jan 4, 2017)

That site you recommended was the best price I could find. I think shipping costs so much because it ships as hazmat. I work for a company that ships hazmat. Might have to see what it would cost to get out delivered there.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2017)

That was my guess initially too. Ordering quantity is the key, not sure where the best break on freight price is on it, but it obviously isn't on one gallon.

I still have no clue why there is a $5 increase in freight from one zip to the other on my order though. Both zip codes are dispatched out of the same UPS office here locally. That was strange!! First time I've seen that on an order, usually doesn't affect freight when I look at both.


----------

